# Appalachia Conference on Theology and the Church



## Jim-Bob (Dec 2, 2009)

Please come!

Appalachia Conference on Theology and the Church 

Type: Meetings - Convention 
Network: Global 
Start Time: Friday, January 22, 2010 at 7:00pm 
End Time: Saturday, January 23, 2010 at 3:30pm 
Location: Charleston Baptist Temple Church 
Street: 209 Morris Street 
City/Town: Charleston, WV 


The goal of this conference is to exalt the truth of Christ's supremacy over all things. Our desire, along with many others, is to immerse this region with the glory of our Savior and the beauty of the gospel. For this reason, the Appalachia Conference on Theology and the Church exists. For our inaugural conference, we have invited Dr. Steve Lawson to speak. Please visit Randolph Street Baptist Church's website for more details. Randolph Street Baptist Church

APPALACHIA CONFERENCE ON THEOLOGY AND THE CHURCH
THE SUPREMACY OF Christ
He is before all things, and in Him all things hold together. He is also head of the body, the church; and He is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead, so that He Himself will come to have first place in everything.

~Colossians 1:17-18~

CONFERENCE SPEAKER: Dr. Steven J. Lawson is the Senior Pastor of Christ Fellowship Baptist Church in Mobile, Alabama, having served as a pastor in Arkansas and Alabama for the past twenty-seven years. He is a graduate of Texas Tech University (B.B.A.), Dallas Theological Seminary (Th.M.), and Reformed Theological Seminary (D. Min.)

The focus of Dr. Lawson’s ministry is the verse-by-verse exposition of God’s Word. From this, he has authored fourteen books, the most recent being The Expository Genius of John Calvin and Foundations of Grace 1400 BC-AD 100, volume one of a five volume series. His other recent books include three titles in the Holman Old Testament Commentary Series, Job, Psalms Volume I (Psalms 1-75), and Volume II (Psalms 76-150).

CVBBS will be providing a bookstore during the conference. You can find out more about the bookstore by visiting their website at CVBBS - Reformed Books, Bibles, and Christian Literature - Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service.

A $5 bookstore coupon will be given to those who register before January 9, 2010. A minimum purchase of $20 will be required to redeem each coupon.

See details here: 2010 Conference Randolph Street Baptist Church

Register here:
Registration Randolph Street Baptist Church

Event Sponsored by:
Randolph Street Baptist Church
213 Randolph Street 
Charleston, WV 25560
Randolph Street Baptist Church

THIS EVENT IS FREE! A light lunch will also be provided to all conference attendees. Pre-conference registration is highly recommended.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Dec 2, 2009)

As a native Southern Appalachian, who did ministry in rural Eastern Kentucy for 18 years, I wish I could attend. However, Idaho is a little distant. God bless your efforts.


----------

